# nicu complaint-should i?



## dippy

2day when nurse was doing babies cares she noticed the babies nose was sore.she took of the cpap and to my horror my lil angel who is already suffering had a deep dent like cut on the dip of her nose were the cpap had cut in2 it. 

i am soooooooo frustated that i dont know what 2 do. a plastic surgeon is coming in 2mrw to look but her nose looks damaged. this is their mistake and makin me believe that it is jus 1 of those things. 

i am certain that the gel stuff was not used on her nose crease yet they are saying that it was there.

what should i do?


----------



## AP

CPAP can make the nose look a bit squashed, but it shouldnt be cutting into babies skin!!! I would speak to someone about that!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Even though I havn't had a preemie it doesn't sound right that it actually cut her. I would talk to the consultant in charge of her care
xx


----------



## dippy

that is a definite cut. very deep. docter has had a meeting with the staff nurses. i will take a pic 2mrw and post on here. its that bad they are getting a plastic surgeon in.


----------



## Blah11

I'd wait and see what the consultant says and ask for a meeting with him/her. If you're still unhappy then put it in writing. It'll be further investigated if you do that.


----------



## AP

i agree with blah. but its a concern to see a deep cut and a plastic surgen? what gestation is ur LO now?


----------



## divadexie

I would certainly be complaining!
That would make me sooo mad!!

I was told by the nurses that they change between the mask and the nose prongs with cPAP so the nose doesnt get sore. At first Anna had to stay mostly on the mask because her nose was too wee for the prongs. Then they were changing it every 6hours and now she mostly on the prongs as it means they dont have to put the gel on.

I did notice that where she had the feeding tube the corner of her mouth had an indent but as soon as I mentioned it they started moving it.

Anna has had cPAP for 9 weeks now and she has not had any lasting 'indent' from it let alone a cut! I would be soo mad!


----------



## k 1421

Definetly complain!!!! Thats complete negligence on their part and I would certainly moan my ass off:hugs: xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Did you talk to someone hun?
xx


----------



## dippy

hi... im not the complaining type but iv decided to wait and see how it heals over the next few days. 
the plastic surgeon has said that we need to wait at least a week to see how it heals and has prescribed some meshy net type stuff to put over the top. today i was soooooooo fussy every 5 mins i woz like is that ok is this ok but i couldn't help myself. 

theyve put her back on the nasal sprongs which she hates but they cant use the mask as no pressure can go on that area at the ridge of nose.

we think she was in pain last night cuz of the soreness of the cut as they gave her paracetamol to calm her and she fell asleep after that. i jus feel like i cant leave her on her own. plus im gettin a cold so might not be able to go in for a few days. :(

so in conclusion im going to wait a few days.

btw i didnt even realise the mouth tube can cut the side of the lips....damn i better call them to check. p.s. is it normal for the sprogs to make the nose look wonky?


----------



## BrittLeblanc

I would complain!! You and your lo are going threw enough and do not need that extra added stress!! keeps us updated.


----------



## 25weeker

Hope the cut heals well on her wee nose.

Yes the prongs make their nose look wonky and at the beginning they were too big for my lo and made her nostrils look really big! All these disappeared when the prongs were taken off.


----------



## karenandholly

Hi, my baby has a nik on her nostril from one of the times the ventilator tube was jammed up there. She also has a scar the whole way across her tummy from bowel surgery / colostomy to repair the damage NEC had done. Along with 5 beautiful strawberry birthmarks. All little extras are healing well. She's nearly 8 months old and still in hosp where they are taking amazing care of her.

Not saying you shouldn't bring it up, but it's tiny in comparison to what you've been through already x


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think what i would do is just ensure that it's been documented & reported in her medical file -- in case she needs plastic surgery to correct it in the future. I wouldn't want to "complain" though -- i would try to avoid pissing off the people caring for my baby, iykwim.

Hopefully, it will heal up perfectly and wont be bothering her much longer!

God bless your little preemie princess!


----------



## dippy

welll.....update.....ull never guess what theyonly went and cut her septum the bit between her nostrils she jus has a hole at the moment. theyve assured me it will heal.it better heal or else i will be taking further action as they already blundered with the bridge of her nose. 
On that note the bridge of the nose looks better and seems to be healing BUT im anxious about her septum coz u would think that once thats gone its gone.

I mean they make u feel bad by saying things like 'be glad shes alive and well' but really its just an added problem to the problems she already has except these 'type' of problems are caused by lack of proper nursing and observing. again i said nothing when this happened aswell im jus sooooooooo confused- and as 1 of u said, dnt piss of the ppl lookin after ur child thats one of the reasons y im staying quiet cuz im scared they'll mistreat her. anyways her pooooor lil nose has caused her more grief than anything else. lets hope it all heals and any advice is appreciated even tho i dnt knw what im asking advice for :wacko: xxx


----------



## 2girlsandaboy

Dippy, 

If I were you I would make a complaint so that it is at least documented!! Put it this way, if you do not tell anyone and you just leave it alone and its not documented if it does become an issue later they will ask you why you didnt report it and then they may not be able to do anything. So just to prevent any further troubles I would definately say something about it so they can document it. And if they do mis treat your baby you can report them, which will include getting new nurses or perhaps legal proceedings!! THIS IS YOUR BABY!!!! You are entitled to make complaints or ask for new nurses if you are not 100% comfortable with them!!!! Please let someone know what has been going on and make sure its in yours and the babys charts that you did tell someone!!!

Hope this helps!


----------

